# Z31 rb20det tach problem



## TristanKnight20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys, ive bought an unrego'd Z with an Rb20det conversion. Dont know who did it, where the motor came from or what ecu its running.

Anyway my problem is ive been trying for a while to get the tach to work (digi dash). Ive finally managed to find the signal wire and hook it up to the loom for the dash but its reading about half what it should? The 2.2k ohm resistor is good and i can hook the signal wire into the speedo output which will read correct rpms. Does anybody know exactly how the tach is supposed to be wired up? Or how i can amplify the signal? Cheers


----------

